# Dog's just seem to know....



## watery eyes (May 30, 2007)

Have you ever heard that a dog "knows" when an earthquake is about to hit?

Have you ever heard that a dog can "sense" when a tornado is stirring up, even 20 miles away?

Do you remember hearing that, before the December tsunami struck southeast Asia, dogs started running frantically away from the seashore at breakneck speed?

I'm a firm believer that animals -- and especially dogs -- have keen insights into the Truth. 

And you can't tell me that dogs can't sense a potentially terrible disaster well in advance. Simply said, a good ol' hound dog just KNOWS when something isn't right...when impending doom is upon us...


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 30, 2007)

i may take after that dog.....


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2007)

Lmao........they sat a pic is worth a thousand words


----------



## squeezy (May 30, 2007)

*LMAO !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## keywesmoke (May 30, 2007)

What have YOU done besides make fun of her?!


----------



## hhersh (May 30, 2007)

GOOD BOY !!.............


----------



## triple b (May 30, 2007)

*Good Doggie!!!*


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (May 30, 2007)

dogoneit that's a goobooyyyy!


----------



## bigal (May 30, 2007)

UH-OH.  I think someone touched a nerve on keywesmoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't take this stuff too personal keywesmoke.  Politics and religion are touchy subjects, ya gotta laugh at it and not get upset.  

Photo shop has made many a good joke.  

Take care


----------



## dacdots (May 30, 2007)

I love a good joke .Ask well over 3000 mothers what party they will vote for next time.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 30, 2007)

She can't do any worse than Bush that's for sure!


----------



## ultramag (May 31, 2007)

I'll take that bet.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 31, 2007)

No nerve touched here, I'm not a Hillary fan and won't vote for her, but......unless you're part of the solution, you're part of the problem.


----------



## linescum (Jul 28, 2007)

The kids know too!


----------



## meowey (Jul 28, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!!  (That's one of my senators, and no I did not vote for her!)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

